# Various pics from a new grower.



## jollygreengiant (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello everyone hope you enjoy. I am a new grower (Less than 5 grows) but I like to think I have done okay for a beginner. I hope you enjoy the pics!  

Descriptions:
1) The shortest of a Auto-flowering mix of seeds from Lowlife.
2) The same girl but freshly harvested.
3) Same. 
4) Close up of a nice bud on one of the Auto-flowering mix. 
5) Another close up but this time of a different bud, a kola on another of the same mix.
6) Same as above.
7) ?? I meant to post about this maybe someone can help, is this mold or just a natural coloring of the plant? This is another of the same auto-flowering mix so it's hard to tell what exactly it is.
8) Another close-up.
9) Same as in 6 I think.
10) Group shot. 

That's all for now, hope you liked them! Take care everyone and stay safe. 

Now it's time for a nice cigarillo :stoned:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good mate  No thats not mold just discoloring in the leaf due to over use of nutes but that not to bad. Keep it up mate


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

FANTASTIC!!!!! :clap:    stick around we could use your help..


----------



## jollygreengiant (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks guys 

I just noticed in #7 there are two big ole hairs.  whoops guess that's a sign I need to do some cleaning. 

Glad to hear that's not mold!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 3, 2009)

VERY NICE BUDS! Sweet Weed Mang!:48:


----------



## Alistair (Jan 4, 2009)

Really nice looking buds, jollygreengiant.


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 28, 2009)

very nice looking! can't wait till i get my own


----------

